
'Sinking' Pacific nation is getting bigger: study - kevitivity
https://phys.org/news/2018-02-pacific-nation-bigger.html
======
SlowBro
I found the rising oceans story with regard to this island hard to believe
when I read somewhere that a neighboring island’s shores are doing just fine.
Rising oceans ought to affect neighbors as well. And further, here we read
that the mass is growing. My guess is the island’s foundations are sinking.

Don’t label me as a climate change denier; I’m too cautious for that. But I am
quite suspicious of the narriative as regards this island chain.

I have a special place in my heart for the island: My first domain was a .tv
:-)

~~~
madaxe_again
Sea level rise isn’t uniform, even on a relatively local scale - while the
total volume does inevitably increase, variations such as currents, prevailing
winds, standing barometric anomalies and even gravitational variations
(thicker crust = shallower ocean) influence relative rise.

Here’s a picture illustrating this:
[http://www.soest.hawaii.edu/coasts/sealevel/MSL_Map_MERGED_G...](http://www.soest.hawaii.edu/coasts/sealevel/MSL_Map_MERGED_Global_IB_RWT_NoGIA_Adjust.png)

~~~
filleokus
I'm not really informed about the topic, but I noticed that the Bothnian Bay
(the northern bay of the Baltic Sea between Finland and Sweden) is coloured
red. The seabed underneath the Botnia Bay has been rising since the end of the
ice age
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bothnian_Bay#Isostatic_rebound](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bothnian_Bay#Isostatic_rebound)).
Has this not been corrected for in the map (which would explain the red
colour), or is it simply a coincidence, and the absolute water level has been
rising there as well?

~~~
yorwba
I'm not sure what kind of "correction" you'd expect?

A rising sea floor should in general be associated with a (small) rise in
water levels as well, although the depth would still fall. This is due to the
gravity of the rocks attracting the water.

------
Gys
'It found factors such as wave patterns and sediment dumped by storms could
offset the erosion caused by rising water levels.'

